# Question for anyone in the Chicagoland area



## maggyx13 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey. i want to get more involved in technical theater. does anyone know of any theaters i could work at (not necessarily for pay, really not for pay at all) in the chicagoland area. i live in wilmette, but i wouldn't mind going semi-far for it.
thanks


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 3, 2008)

I suspect most community theatres are willing to take any warm body, regardless of age. Here's a list. I had 15-18 year old SpotOps in Summer Community Theatre.


----------

